# Where to purchase the side mirror glass and outer cover for BMW X5 2014 model?



## lovecd (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello there,

The mirror glass on my 2014 BMW X5 was damaged as well as the outer housing cover, I have removed the glass and found it has connectors for both heating and dimming, by looking at amazon's website, there are several models there, but can't find the one with both features on it. By checking with BMW dealer, they do have one, but price for glass itself is more than $250, that's kind of ridiculous. Does anyone know a good place except from dealer to buy these parts from?

Many thanks,


----------

